# Aquarella project 300lt



## manu33 (Jan 7, 2007)

here's my recent work almost 100% staff ............

quote:

Name: Aquarella project
Date: 02/10/2009
Aqua: 100x55x55 cm 300LT
Substrate: Bacter 100, Tourmaline BC, super clear, Plocher Soil Bottom Aqua, Aqua Soil Medium, Aqua Gravel Sand
Fertilizer: Brighty K, Green Bacter, Eca, easy carbo-life, easy-life iron, flourish trace
Hardscape: Seiryu Stone, Black Wood
Co2: Pressurized
Filtration: Eheim 2215
Lights: 2x PLL 36w 1x HQI 150W
Fauna: Paracheirodon axelrodi, Thayeria boehlkei, Ottocinclus Sp, Caridina japonica, Red Cherry,
Plants: Cryptocoryne crispatula var "balances", Cryptocoryne wendtii "brown", Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow', Microsorum pteropus, Bolbitis heudelotti ferns, Anubias barteri var. nana "petite", Hydrocotyle verticillata, Vesicularia dubyana "Christmas", Blyxia japonica, Echinodorus tenellus, Eleocharis parvula, Rotala rotundifolia, Juncus repens ...

original project still on paper in watercolor


















Bacter100, Tourmaline BC, super clear, Plocher


















Aqua Bottom soil









Seiryu Stone









Black Wood


















Hardscape 









flora


















ending


















I think for the 1st impact surpasses my expectations ....
we'll see the evolution ........

cumps
Manu
_______________________________________________


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I think its a great start.

-Charlie


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

how is it doing?


----------

